# I am tired of snow -- really tired of it.



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Hah - so I type the title and then realize that it says it all.

Then I check my spelling and punctuation and grammar about forty times, lest the SPOG (spelling, punctuation or grammar) police "get" me and I am then embarrassed for all time.

That I find ridiculous. 

This forum is for sharing, whether it be prepping (foremost) or just to visit with like minded friends. I admit that I am guilty at pointing out some spog issues and I apologize if that has bothered any one here. I have decided that if I cannot read a post because of spelling, etc. then I just won't read it. But pointing out spog errors of others I will in the future do so in a private message if I so feel the need.

There - got my rant in. And now out to shovel the effing white sh!t again. 

Did I mention I am tired of snow?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sheesh, someone woke up on the wrong side of the snow bank, this morning!

By the way, is this a bad time to share today's high for me, today? If so, I will not mention that the high will be 74 degrees. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I must be in the temperate zone rain shadow. It has been in the low 50's for the last week with light rain, mostly at night. 

The two weeks before this we had single digit highs and a foot of snow. I think that spring is here (in the lowlands). I expect to see the trees budding any time. Our tulips are breaking ground already. It is getting close to planting season!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We just got a heap of snow but it melted just as quickly as it came so now the kitchen is a solid sheet of mud. I think I hate mud more than I hate snow, but it's close.

As for grammer, I agree that it shood be dun in privet, if at all.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I just knew I shouldn't have come back and read the responses. Well it is almost forty here today - whoo hoo! Then by Saturday we have the next polar vortex - anyone else think polar vortex is a stupid phrase? What happened to just a cold front?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Hah - so I type the title and then realize that it says it all.
> 
> Then I check my spelling and punctuation and grammar about forty times, lest the SPOG (spelling, punctuation or grammar) police "get" me and I am then embarrassed for all time.
> 
> ...


I was going to "Like" your post,but there's nothing to like about snow.

I cleaned off the roof yesterday,and we got at least 8" overnight. More snow plow money down the drain,more snow shoveling.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I just knew I shouldn't have come back and read the responses. Well it is almost forty here today - whoo hoo! Then by Saturday we have the next polar vortex - anyone else think polar vortex is a stupid phrase? What happened to just a cold front?


The powers that be need to justify their global warming agenda by over-dramatizing every natural occurrence... eh, I'll shut up. You guys already know where I'm going with this.

Spring is near. Jack Frost always seems to throw one last hook though before finally backing down. My question is, was this it, or is he still swinging wildly?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> This forum is for sharing, whether it be prepping (foremost) or just to visit with like minded friends. I admit that I am guilty at pointing out some spog issues and I apologize if that has bothered any one here. I have decided that if I cannot read a post because of spelling, etc. then I just won't read it. But pointing out spog errors of others I will in the future do so in a private message if I so feel the need.
> 
> There - got my rant in. *And now out to shovel the effing white sh!t again.*


Did you really just start a sentence with "and"?

Send us some snow down here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's something just for you, Mrs I.
View attachment 4430


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We're in the 70's for a high all this week in the Deee F'n Dubya Metrosprawl. It's about damn time too.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

One foot + of snow last week. Temps in the 50's and 60's this week.
Old mama nature sure has a funny sense of humor.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I was close to turning on the AC today.. Sitting outside and it's gorgeous. Of course I won't be saying that in August. Then again I'll be in the pool or sailing. Lol. 

We actually and snow down hear a couple of weeks ago.. Global warming don't ya know.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not that I envy any of you your beautiful weather or anything, but as I just brought in a load of wood in the pouring rain and could barely get the wheelbarrow in for all the slipping on the ice I was doing, I admit to thinking some ungracious thoughts about some braggarts.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Come on down! It NEVER snows here. You could go the rest of your life without ever seeing it again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It went above freezing today. That is something we have not seen in a long time. Did not last long .
snow coming.
I have to dig out 100 feet of snow that is now about 48 inches deep to get the bikes out.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

But MrsInor it was 40 here today and the white sh!t is melting.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr and Mrs Inor, if you ever want to try out AZ, give me a shout. I have to smile, thinking about the photos my neighbor sent of my old house's rural mail box (still in town) completely buried. I did indeed get out of Chicago area at the right time.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Hah - so I type the title and then realize that it says it all.
> 
> Then I check my spelling and punctuation and grammar about forty times, lest the SPOG (spelling, punctuation or grammar) police "get" me and I am then embarrassed for all time.
> 
> ...


Well, get your bags packed and get down here already.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> Not that I envy any of you your beautiful weather or anything, but as I just brought in a load of wood in the pouring rain and could barely get the wheelbarrow in for all the slipping on the ice I was doing, I admit to thinking some ungracious thoughts about some braggarts.


I know what you mean. Can you believe it's supposed to get down to 50 by next Tuesday?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I know what you mean. Can you believe it's supposed to get down to 50 by next Tuesday?
> 
> View attachment 4431


::rambo::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I know what you mean. Can you believe it's supposed to get down to 50 by next Tuesday?
> 
> View attachment 4431


When I lived in South Florida if it got down to 40 I put on longjohns.

Mrs Inor, why don't you and the Mister retire to Florida? But i'll let you in on a secret. Just between us, shhh, don't tell anybody.
South Florida has been succeesfully captured by the Northeasters and turned into another New Jersey. They are expanding like a bad rash and are poised to take over Central Florida as well.
Florida - the only state where the more south you go, the more north you get.
BUT, the good news is North Florida is still under patriot control and the weather is absolutely georgeous. We have all 4 seasons, the winter has some upper teen's - low twenties mornings but by noon each day all is well; spring and fall are wonderful. Summer? Well.............there is the rain, and the days of 105 degrees in the shade but that is offset by low humidity. And besides, that one month of extreme temps is a perfect excuse to sit in the A/C and surf the web rather than being outside cutting the grass.
Yesterday morning I had thick frost on the truck when I went out to go to work, this morning it was 54. I love it.


----------



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsInor, I am guilty of being an occasional member of the SPOG police. My reason for such behavior is that a post may be relevant and poignant but due to poor grammar, spelling and/or punctuation the message and messenger are written off as being ignorant, uneducated or just lazy. My biggest issue, by far, is the laziness shown when a poster uses textspeak when it is obvious they have a full keyboard at their disposal. 
"Ur" is a place in Iraq, not a suitable alternative for "your" or "you're".

Rant ends.

Spring starts in 30 days and we're getting 6 inches of snow tonight. yippee!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they had Obama care years ago I could have quit the Army and become a writer. Sadly they did not. The Army paid my to do many things ,writing was not one of them. So from time to time I am going to really mess up the nouns ,verbs and spelling of them.
Back to the weather a 1810 it rained . it snowed and it rain some more all while the temps were 26-32 degrees .Now it is snowing again and up to 50 MPH winds.
I do not do this often I am going to work out the house tomorrow

This is what is at UR at least above ground.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now here is Arizona! You need to come down for a week, find a house, buy it, rent it out until you retire.

View attachment 4456

View attachment 4457


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Folks - we have land already in Arizona. When we first put our house here on the market, my mother became ill. Her downward climb lasted about a year and a half. No way we could leave, so house off market. Then start getting house ready for market again after mom passes and daughter #1 starts having marital "issues". Figure God wanted us to stay around for that so.... Maybe we can get the damn thing ready for spring and try again.

In the meantime - there is TEN MORE INCHES OF THIS SH!T from yesterday and last night. Inor is out of town and I figure it will take most of the afternoon to just get my car out into the street so I can blow the driveway. The plows have made sure I can't drive out even in four wheel drive.

What was spooky is last evening I was sitting and reading (Escaping Home - good series) and power went out. Came back on within a minute. Power continued to go off and come back like that nine times. Last time was just after midnight. Kept wondering if I should bring wood in for fireplace. Made coffee for thermoses, found good flashlights, etc. Figured if power did go off and stay off I would have the lib neighbors coming here.

Anyhow - we are planning some day to get down south.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It must be a "weather day" for the Inors... I am in Richmond, VA at the moment and the tornado sirens just went off - twice. Plus, a tree in from of my client's site blew over.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Power went out just enough to have to reset the clock. About 1800 without power in Kent County just to my South. 50 MPH wind gusts with 32 MPH sustained and sideways snow.I'm expecting more power outages in the Mitten State.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Folks - we have land already in Arizona.


 So what your saying is you have no one but yourself to blame.:evil:
I am kidding of course. I already knew why the Inor clan hasn't moved to a warmer climate.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had looked at Arizona as a second retirement spot. Water issues immigration, and the flood of retirees already there turned us off. Surprising how many we had from here move to SW and come back.
The time is coming with of us to figure out what we want to do. The plan has come together . And while we throttled back to a more conservative approach.
Obama 1 election day . It appears the approaches we took are all meeting in the middle as planned. We can walk away on our time line with out The government. TN or KY high on the list for part of the year, but we will never bail out of Our home.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Snowblower Broke.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Snowblower Broke.


You should just go inside, drink some coffee with Bailey's and call it a day.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I got enough blown out that I can get out and so pick up Inor tonight at the airport. He can deal with it tomorrow. I have to go out and get a few things anyhow including a large bottle of wine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I got enough blown out that I can get out and so pick up Inor tonight at the airport. He can deal with it tomorrow. I have to go out and get a few things anyhow including a large bottle of wine.


He can deal with it . Where Have I heard that before.

Now 2 inches of ice the entire length of the driveway damp on top no traction at all


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I was sick of snow till the warm weather/rain melted the snow and has now flooded all the roads! Ha! I'm such a woman, never happy!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If they had Obama care years ago I could have quit the Army and become a writer. Sadly they did not. The Army paid my to do many things ,writing was not one of them. So from time to time I am going to really mess up the nouns ,verbs and spelling of them.
> Back to the weather a 1810 it rained . it snowed and it rain some more all while the temps were 26-32 degrees .Now it is snowing again and up to 50 MPH winds.
> I do not do this often I am going to work out the house tomorrow
> 
> ...


I hate to sound like I am picking on you, but the army didn't pay me to be a writer, either, though reports and EERs were part of my job. 
My father was a first sergeant, too. He was with the 3rd ID in the Korean War and 1sr Air Cav in Vietnam, and he was also not taught by the army to be a writer. He also does not wear his service as his identity or an excuse.

Being able to properly communicate through the written word didn't come by my years of truck driving corrections officer, aircraft manufacturing or maintaining built aircraft. I was taught by my mother, who didn't learn it by being a mother and house wife, and our common public education system elaborated and built upon what she taught me.

The army elaborated on another trait my parents pressed upon me, and that is that excuses are not acceptable when discipline and perseverance can overcome weakness.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I was sick of snow till the warm weather/rain melted the snow and has now flooded all the roads! Ha! I'm such a woman, never happy!!


 I think most of can agree the effects this weather is now having on us is transgender.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd take snow over mud. If we could just skip that messy melting part and go straight to green grass, I'd be a happy girl.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I've lived in MN my whole life and this is the worst winter I can remember. I am sure we have had worse, but I could not tell you when.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> I hate to sound like I am picking on you, but the army didn't pay me to be a writer, either, though reports and EERs were part of my job.
> My father was a first sergeant, too. He was with the 3rd ID in the Korean War and 1sr Air Cav in Vietnam, and he was also not taught by the army to be a writer. He also does not wear his service as his identity or an excuse.
> 
> Being able to properly communicate through the written word didn't come by my years of truck driving corrections officer, aircraft manufacturing or maintaining built aircraft. I was taught by my mother, who didn't learn it by being a mother and house wife, and our common public education system elaborated and built upon what she taught me.
> ...


Breath deep,repeat as nessarsary the horse is dead, you can stop beatin him. Sorry denton, I like some of your posts, but I bet you have a flaw or two youself, and not to whine, but a lot of your posts(since i've been here, not long, are the same stuff over and over,) just sayin, maybe you could give it a rest, temporarily.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one of those times . I open up some Harley coffee, get out my Harley coffee cup brew up a pot and invite my wife to come down to the bike room for a while.
I can not change the weather and no reason to fight it any more today.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Smitty901 - we had about a quarter inch of ice underneath the snow. The roads here are slick as snot on a glass doorknob (one of Inor's favorite sayings). Almost got creamed when a blond teenage girl "oozed" through a stop sign. She had to stop, I didn't. Then she almost creamed another guy when taking a left after sliding through an intersection on a red. 

I'll just leave plenty of time to go get Inor. However he is on Delta flight 300 coming out of Atlanta and that plane has never, repeat never been on time. The one time last spring the flight made it maybe fifty miles from the airport here and then turned around to go to Chicago because of thunderstorms. The little map with the airplane on it that shows about where the flight is showed a U-turn. It was funny - later.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You just had to mention the Harley, I've been waiting in pain all winter to get back on the road!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> Breath deep,repeat as nessarsary the horse is dead, you can stop beatin him. Sorry denton, I like some of your posts, but I bet you have a flaw or two youself, and not to whine, but a lot of your posts(since i've been here, not long, are the same stuff over and over,) just sayin, maybe you could give it a rest, temporarily.


The thread has two topics, going by the opening post. Sorry, I'll shut up.

Matter of fact, I guess I have nothing much to offer, anyway. It's 49 degrees, here, but who cares?

If I have any prepping info to pass, I'll do it. You'll be able to understand what I am trying to say when I do.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

well its flip flops and shorts down here in South Texas


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny, though, the guy who suggests using what we should have been taught in school should cool it, but those who prefer not to be literate have an open forum and nobody gets tired of excuses. Got it. I'm a little slow, but I usually get things after a while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> You just had to mention the Harley, I've been waiting in pain all winter to get back on the road!


 I have been known to ride in the show. getting to the point I may break out of here.


----------

